# Cooper's gone :( :( :(



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

Our beloved Cooper, aka Coop or Coopie, died peacefully at our home with the loving assistance of our vet at 8:45 a.m. CST this morning. Coop showed dignity and that wonderful golden temperment even while he was being euthanized. Cooper was born July 19, 1997 and was just 9 1/2 years old when he died from cancer. He was taken from us too, too young. Coop was the last in the litter of show puppies, that had legs too short to be shown. When we first arrived at our breeder, Coop was six months old and a bundle of fur that exploded out of the dog kennel. It was love at first sight for everyone, including Coop. From the moment he arrived at our home, he ran from person to person, greeting everyone enthusiastically, letting them know he was theirs, and we were his. He was here to stay! The others at doggie school wondering "what kind of dog he was" as he looked like a polar bear cub. Throughout he maintained a long "fuzzy" coat that endeared us to him. He was easy to please and was the least demanding dog we've ever owned. Coop made quick friend's with his six-year old aunt, Sheena. They loved to go on walks and would playfully steal toys from each other and taunt each other with them. Coop loved to go for rides and preferred the comfort of the back seat where he would sit contently smiling the entire ride. Coop loved to travel with us and even managed to take a few sliding screen doors down, not realizing there was one present. This was one reason we called him affectionately, "the Tank". Coop loved to be where we were and followed us from room to room and around the neighborhood. Everyday we would go to work, he would maintain a vigil for our return at the front window that allowed him to rest his head on the sill and watch the happenings in the neighborhood. Coop enjoyed his fenced-in back yard and kept it clear from rabbits and squirrels. We will miss our cherished Coop and our hearts are breaking now. We are comforted to know that he is no longer in any pain and is romping playfully with his departed aunt, Sheena, whom we also miss dearly. They are just patiently awaiting the day when they will be reunited with my wife and I.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

awww so sorry for your loss today!! Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Maile's Mom (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Cooper's passing ...what an absolutely beautiful dog and obviously a beloved friend and family member. I recently lost my 8 year old Golden to cancer. I know the pain. I hope over time you can remember the wonderful things about Cooper and can think of him with a smile. I am sure you gave him a great life and I hope knowing that provides your family with some peace and comfort. 

Terri


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im very sorry for your loss....... As time goes on the pain will heal ..... I know he will be missed dearly.... but you will have wonderful memories... that will bring a smile ....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss...rest assured he is at peace now. Keep close your beloved memories.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OMG I am soo sorry to hear about your loss... there's water in my eyes ( I am soo sorry...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that :-( We lost our dog of 14 years this year, so I know the pain you must be feeling.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Coopie - what a handsome boy! This is a hard day, but for the knowledge that he is pain free, running and playing in open fields that stretch forever with Sheena. It's clear you gave him a full loving life here on Earth and that will continue wherever he is now.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our nearly 12-year-old Jodie departed in late August of cancer; this is just so sad. Please know that our thoughts are with you and yours and that your grief will be overtaken by the sweet and special memories you have of beautiful Cooper.
Helaine


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What can I say? Sorry just doesn't seem enough. He was a beautiful boy-both in looks and personality. How lucky you were to have each other !!! Know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I was wondering about Coop yesterday*

I'm very sorry to hear the bad news. My first dog , a golden, Marley was also 9 1/2 when I put her down. It is two years ago and I think of her every day. Coop will be with you both forever. I'm glad you were able to give him peace at home. There is really nothing I can say to make you feel better, except I understand. Take care Alex


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I know words cannot express it enough, but I am truly sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is very hard because I lost my first golden to cancer this past July. The pain doesn't go away but it does get slightly better with time. I know that Cooper is with Boomer romping with healthy bodies waiting for us at the bridge. He loved you as unconditionally as you loved him and he trusted you with his whole heart. How are you doing? I hope your tests came back with good news. Bailey sends sweet golden kisses to catch your tears.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He was a truly beautiful dog and I'm so sorry that you had to lose him,at a still,young age.He was a lucky dog to have,such a devoted family and for you,to have him.
I hope you are both doing,okay.
Please take care of yourselves and a big hug to both of you.Laurie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read about Cooper. He was a beautiful dog, both inside and out, and I'm sure very well loved by his family. Please accept my heart-felt condolences. (I avoid these threads for a while because they make me so sad. Tears are streaming down my face.)


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you loss.

I hope you can find comfort in the wonderful memories you have of him...

Goodbye Cooper... rest peacefully.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

We're so sorry for your loss, we never get over missing those of ours that have gone on ahead of us. Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you

beth, moose, angel
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am so sry for your loss he looked like a beauitful baby 

Run Free At The Bridge Cooper


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know my family has your family in their thoughts on this holiday season *cyber hugs*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My condolences. Cooper is a handsome boy. Now he's pain-free, frolicking and chasing squirrels as he waits patiently at the "bridge". I know its so hard, and I hope the pain lessons for you soon.
Cyndi


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Golden


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwww. We're so sad to hear of Coopie's passing. What a beautiful sweet soul! 

You have our sincerest condolences!

Scott J.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Cooper was very lucky to have had your love, and vice versa.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. You were both so lucky to have had each other. My thoughts are with you.


----------

